# Any chinchilla or degu breeders on here?



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm hoping to get myself a pair of either degus or chinchillas next year. The only place i've seen them available is places like pets at home, and i dont want to give them my money, and i'd rather get a pair from babies.

anyone on here breed them and anticipating having babies available next year?

thanks


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

possibly, lol, but only as i am about to acquire a rescue pair of chins.. i know there is one female baby with them as it is..so they are clearly a breeding pair. they are both brown velvet, so it worth saying that any of the young may carry a lethal gene, and so should not be paired to another velvet

short of that, i know a forum member on LF who does chin rescue and rehoming if thats any help?

N


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

There are lots of chinchilla rescues in the UK, though I wouldnt recommend breeding from rescues because of the high rates of malocclusion chins. Unless you are planning to breed for show I would strongly advise you not to breed, there are SO many in rescues it is really heartbreaking. If they are just for pets the rescues do get little ones in occasionally.

I used to be very active on this forum:Chinchillas Unlimited (Powered by Invision Power Board)

Havent been on in over a year.. but there are lots of rescues/rehomes usually available along with show quality babies and breeders.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

jimmy_pompy on here has a chinchilla rescue and he also breeds.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

there is also this one, which i know of via Graham, cornsnakemad, one of the LF mods

Chinchillas4Life :: chinchilla rescue and re-homing

N


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Nerys said:


> there is also this one, which i know of via Graham, cornsnakemad, one of the LF mods
> 
> Chinchillas4Life :: chinchilla rescue and re-homing
> 
> N


Graham.. think I know of him, Welsh guy with the cracking black velvets? Most of the girls from C4L and chinchillas2home are on the chinchillasunlimited forum too. Phew thats a lot of "chinchillas" in one sentence!


----------



## roxyandboys (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi - Does ANYONE know of a Degu Breeder near Derby?

My lovely Duchess died a few months back and i am now on the look out for a mate for Duke who is starting to want some company again, near impossible trying to find any degu at the moment, although found someone near southampton but that was just too far for me to travel.

If anyone can help???

Chins - There are always lots of chins for re-homing on pre-loved.co.uk, if not i know of 2 chin breeders from another forum, i could pass your details on if you like?


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello lol, didnt know you joined here!
Goodluck getting a mate for Duke.


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks for all the replies. i was hoping for a breeding pair tbh, but i had no idea there could be so many problems. i havent done any research into it yet, just having a think at the moment.

i dont get much time on the net anymore, so i'll have a looksie through the links and advice when i get a bit more time. thanks again


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

bumping this 

i have a contact for chins, but no-one for degus

i'm not planning on getting any until maybe february kind of time but it'd be nice to have people to contact.

anyone know any degu breeders?

thanks


----------



## jimmy_pompey (Aug 29, 2007)

lol mate also forgot to add i have degus aswell hehe


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

well i think you'll be the man i'll be coming to jimmy, unless i find anyone closer

do you breed or just rescue?


----------



## jimmy_pompey (Aug 29, 2007)

the whole lot hehe i breed and rescue lol regular zoo here hehe


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

wahey! well once i've decided what it'll be - degus or chins, i'll give you a shout :2thumb:


----------



## jimmy_pompey (Aug 29, 2007)

oki doki mate , i always go for chinchillas over degus  and seeing as your an rfuk memember you get a discount


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

hurrah!  yay for discounts

i like both - may get both haha

i've been leaning towards degus because i've been looking at tall cages, and i think it'd be cruel keeping chins in one, because they deserve a larger enclosure than i could offer them


----------



## jimmy_pompey (Aug 29, 2007)

i beg to differ  cage space isnt an overly big issue as long as they are handled and allowed out of cage playtime


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

ooh ok then  i may reconsider. i found someone online who makes really large and very reasonably priced wire cages, just waiting to hear back to see if he offers delivery 

i'll want two, and my best friend wants a baby too! i'll rob you of all your babies hehe. im off now anyway, but i'll be in contact soon  yay for new pets!


----------



## roxyandboys (Nov 13, 2007)

Degus... Babies.... for sale?????

Is this right?????

I am looking for baby degus.

Also bloodxonxyourxhands - who is this cheap cage person???


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds - 

seems really good


----------



## megan_simmonds (Jul 26, 2008)

bloodxonxyourxhands said:


> I'm hoping to get myself a pair of either degus or chinchillas next year. The only place i've seen them available is places like pets at home, and i dont want to give them my money, and i'd rather get a pair from babies.
> 
> anyone on here breed them and anticipating having babies available next year?
> 
> thanks


 
A urgent home is required for two adoreable chinchillas. this is a reluntant sale due to unforeseen changes in circumstances!!!

Looking for some1 who is trusting honest and has a lot of time to give.


Chin Yun Fat

DOB/AGE: We think approx 1 yr.
Colour; Standard Grey
Sex; Female
Quality/pedigree; Pet
Parent of chinchilla; unknown


Milly

DOB/AGE; We think Approx 6 months.
Colour; Biege
Sex; Female
Quality/pedigree; Pet
Parent of Chinchilla; Unknown

Both chinchillas share a cage and live together, I'd like to sell them as a pair! They also come with a cage, nest box, mineral stone, feed bowls and water bowls, sand bath and toys. 

Price; £100

Location; Derby- If you are local then ther might be a possibilty of a delivery however if nt i dnt mind discussing a deduction in price for ure petrol to come collect


----------



## Bri. (Mar 16, 2008)

Did you buy a chinchilla in the end ? 
Shame I didn't see this thread as I'm probably not that far from you.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

in the midlands, codsalwergs garden centre have some lovely rescue degus, and there is some history with them, healthy too.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ive got 1.4 degus together that will hopefully be breedin soon though the gestation period is 3 feckin months! :bash:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive got 1.4 degus together that will hopefully be breedin soon though the gestation period is 3 feckin months! :bash:


 
:lol2:its a bloody long wait!

I'm beating u tho. i have two preggers blue degus about to drop :Na_Na_Na_Na:

heehee


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> :lol2:its a bloody long wait!
> 
> I'm beating u tho. i have two preggers blue degus about to drop :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> heehee


 
im not actually sure if any are pregnant or not though they lookin pretty fat, i cant handle them cos one bit right into my finger wouldnt let go! i bled like a bitch n spent half an hour with my head over the loo cos it knocked me sick!


----------

